# New Haunted Mansion merch coming soon!



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

My apologies if this has already been posted. I'm dying over all this new stuff. Drooling actually...there will be over 100 new items!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...chandise-appearing-this-fall-at-disney-parks/


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

I think they have finally realized what a huge market Haunted Mansion stuff has. It's been hard to find and extremely expensive in the past so this is pretty exciting IMO. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

S_Toast said:


> I think they have finally realized what a huge market Haunted Mansion stuff has. It's been hard to find and extremely expensive in the past so this is pretty exciting IMO. Thanks for the link!


My thoughts exactly! My hubby and I have been screaming for years that they need to tap this market. I'm saving now, I'm going to be in the poor house for a while after I buy almost everything


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Pretty sure that I NEED that felt hat! Then I'll prob have to get the shoes and bag to go with it. Then everything else in the collection so nothing feels left out. Going to have to save my grooming tips for a while it looks like.


----------



## boneybabe13 (Jul 7, 2013)

This is seriously gonna put a hurtin on my wallet!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting items. I really like the fedora, although I doubt that the price will be favorable


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I missed the last Dooney and Bourke bag, and now it's a fortune online. Thanks for posting this. I like the shoes, the hat and the pins on the hat. Need to look some more.

Squeal, the original bag is coming back. I'll be there in October.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cool i will be buying some of it for sure. i will be at Disneyland in oct hope they have some of this out.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I really like the bracelet, the Foolish Mortal shirt, and of course, the purse. There's no way in heck that I could afford the purse, though. I just refuse to spend that much on one, regardless of how much I love it. I'll just keep checking Goodwill for one, haha. (maybe in another 20 years, dontated by someone's kid who had no idea what it was, right?)


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

I just read on the Disney blog that there will be a purse to match the shoes that isn't D&B, meaning it will be a lot cheaper! Now that I'm anxious to see. I actually like the fabric on the shoes better than the leather wallpaper. Those D&B bags on ebay are ridiculous!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

As I understood the blog post, all of these items should be regular releases in Disneyland and WDW. However, there should be even more to come very soon. This year is the 45th anniversary of the HM in Disneyland. They have announced a merchandise event sometime in Fall, but haven't shown any of the images for what will be there yet except for a Vinylmation series that features the characters dressed as Maids and Butlers (No word on which characters yet except for Mickey and Minnie). If the HM 40th anniversary event Merchandise, and the "Room for One More" Event in WDW are any indicator, we are in for some awesome merchandise later on this year. The only downside to exclusive events is that, unless you are able to attend or have a friend in the area that you can send in your place, all of the merchandise is hard to get without going through sellers on Ebay. I would still love to have the HM griffon staircase bookends that were sold at the 40th, but I cannot/will not pay upwards of $1500 for them (sorry Ebay scalpers, I would rather go on a nice cruise for that much).

I'm so glad Disney has finally started making more decorations and home accessories featuring the classic attractions (If you look through the Disney Parks Blog for entries labeled "Marketplace Co-op" you should find some images for a store in the Downtown Disney area that sells their new home collections- Among other great stuff, there are Tiki Room plates, Attraction Poster glasses, and Salt and Pepper Shakers that look like the themed trash cans in each land of Magic Kingdom) 

There are also a few HM items that have been out in stores at both places for a while. These include a gargoyle candle holder, and hour glass, a Madam Leota jewelry box, and tombstone coasters.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

oh man....This is gonna cost me haha


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pumpkin King, can you keep us posted if you hear or see anything. I really liked that original D&B bag. We will be there the last week in October, maybe your family and mine can meet up. I have already PM Bethany. I know it is over Halloween, and that might make it difficult for you guys.


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

This is the only event I've found so far. It's mainly autograph signing with the artists at Disneyland. I'm so sad the aren't doing a big park event for the 45th. 

http://disneyparksmerchandise.com/e...versary-product-release-signing/?instance_id=

Some nice artwork.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Miss Erie said:


> This is the only event I've found so far. It's mainly autograph signing with the artists at Disneyland. I'm so sad the aren't doing a big park event for the 45th.
> 
> http://disneyparksmerchandise.com/e...versary-product-release-signing/?instance_id=
> 
> Some nice artwork.


Miss Erie,

That article you found does have some of the new (and some re-released) collectibles listed further down. This is probably the event that everyone at Disney has been hinting at for so long. Here is a link to another article from a Vinylmation site that shows the image of the HM vinyl series that I mentioned and also one of the pins that should be at this event. The vinylmation figures are mystery boxed so you don't know which one you get until you open it. There are usually between 12 and 24 figures in a set. I figure this one will be more along the 12 figure lines as that has been how most of the new series have gone. If they don't come out at this event, then they will be released sometime later in the year.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

GREAT CAESAR'S GHOST! Thank you for posting this... I'm going to be very, very poor. I'm losing my mind over here regarding the apron, the bookends, the wedding cake topper, the slippers, the dinnerware!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just an update on the HM Vinylmation series that I mentioned earlier. Vinylmationkingdom just released these pics of the whole series. Apparently this set will not just be available at the event; they will be available in Disney's D-Street shops in both Disneyland and Disney World. I had originally figured that these figures would be sold in a box/tray, but now the news is that the figures will be sold in a reveal/conceal 2-pack format with either the Mickey or Minnie Figures packaged (individually) in a clear bubble on top of the box, and one of the other 4 figures will be in the lower mystery box. Click on the link above to see the full story. 

As my wife and I are at the parks fairly often, I will let you all know when I see some of the other HM merchandise begin to materialize (as well as prices).


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

HM for the win....breaks me bank!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Went to Disney's Hollywood Studios last night for fireworks, and got an update on HM merchandise available in the parks right now. Here is what they had in the Villains in Vogue shop on Sunset Boulevard: 












































They also had this same assortment in the Tower of Terror shop along with a set of ornaments of the singing busts from the graveyard. I would have gotten a picture of that as well, but my camera's batteries went out between the two shops. 

It was pretty packed in the shop, so I didn't have a lot of time to look at prices. If anybody wants to know how much any of these things were, I'll be glad to find out next time I'm over there. 

More to come as it arrives here at WDW.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Disney posted a short video on their blog showing some new merchandise (I didn't see it above but sorry if it's already been posted).






I took a screen capture of a t-shirt I quite liked. It's kinda got the feel of the old record/book art.









45th anniversary of HM tomorrow I think.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

*hyperventilates* I need all of this! I'm currently trying to convince myself out of redoing my powder room with haunted mansion wallpaper...so far I'm losing the fight and I'm trying to find the wallpaper  

This stuff is gorgeous! Love those flats!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

So am I missing something, or is there no new merchandise available online today? I kinda thought that there would be, being the anniversary. 

I looked through the links on this thread, and don't see anything that wasn't already there. I did see that some items are available in limited quantities on the 16th (like the Hatbox Ghost Key, I love it...but what would I do with it after spending $35+s/h on it??)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the china. I can only imagine what it would cost to do a whole table.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great video on the merchandise. It really shows the scale of a lot of the items we saw in the preview. Now I know I'm going to go broke soon.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> *hyperventilates* I need all of this! I'm currently trying to convince myself out of redoing my powder room with haunted mansion wallpaper...so far I'm losing the fight and I'm trying to find the wallpaper
> 
> This stuff is gorgeous! Love those flats!


I have this plan for one of our rooms eventually. I have made a poster-board template of the pattern so that I can stencil it on. Just have to convince the family that I haven't lost my mind.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to be making a trip to Disneyland soon to spend lots of money on things I don't actually _need_ but *want.*


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Disney posted a short video on their blog showing some new merchandise (I didn't see it above but sorry if it's already been posted).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I. Need. That. Shirt.

Need....


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Waaay down on this page...MiceChat has a few shots of some new HM Merchandise that include a lenticular t-shirt of the Ghost Host, a Diecast model of the hearse, Bat stanchion ice trays, and stretching portrait cloth napkins.

As always with MiceChat it's just one huge freaking page with a million photos, with no way to link to the specific section so maybe not a great page to check on your cellphone. The merchandise photos are just a little before the comments section at the bottom.


----------



## Sinister Sid (Oct 6, 2009)

We just went to Disney world this past weekend. We have been on the look out for the Dooney and Burke Haunted Mansion bag (the one with purple lining). I was fortunate enough to get one of the few red lining bags for my wife when they first came out. Now she wants the purple lining bag too. Anyway.... One of the cast members told us they are releasing the new D&B haunted mansion purses on Oct. 6th. She also told us there is going to be several different size/styles of the bags. Another little tid bit she told us was that they are building a new Haunted Mansion merchandise shop next to the attraction at the MK. She didn't specify if it was going to be a stand alone store or a kiosk/cart like they currently have there? But it sounded like it was going to be much larger that the current kiosk/cart.


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

Did you actually see the shirt pictured above? I have not seen it online, but have seen some of the other merch. Heard a rumor that some stuff was only available at DisneyLand in Cali. And the shirt I want so dearly is one of those items supposedly.... I would love to hear that from someone who's actually been to the park, though, before I beat myself up trying to get my hands on it.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I haven't even seen it anywhere except the video. I think it likely IS a park exclusive, and unfortunately I've been away from the Disneyland for faaaar too long. Hopefully a regular park visitor will chime in.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't much go in for the collector cups etc, but the Malificent cup in this post looks kind of amazing. They're really working hard to get us to the parks.

But something everyone can enjoy, if you click refresh the blog has a bunch of Halloween related Disney images that rotate through the header.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ty-items-to-materialize-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I don't usually go for the collector containers either, but I desperately want the Zero popcorn bucket. It's nose lights up!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

VampKat said:


> Did you actually see the shirt pictured above? I have not seen it online, but have seen some of the other merch. Heard a rumor that some stuff was only available at DisneyLand in Cali. And the shirt I want so dearly is one of those items supposedly.... I would love to hear that from someone who's actually been to the park, though, before I beat myself up trying to get my hands on it.


That shirt is in the online store now along with a whole bunch of new items! I'm waiting for the new Dooney and Bourke bags but so far nothing yet


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just bought that skull shirt along with the Foolish Mortals shirt as well. Didn't see the D&B bags on there either.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks so much for the heads-up Jezebel! I think I just started my Christmas shopping! 

You rock!


----------



## The Other Owens Sister (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone been in the new Momento Mori store or seen detailed pictures anywhere? I know they have about 50 of the items online now (and added some new items this morning) but I'm wondering what all is in store.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

The Other Owens Sister said:


> Has anyone been in the new Momento Mori store or seen detailed pictures anywhere? I know they have about 50 of the items online now (and added some new items this morning) but I'm wondering what all is in store.


I've not been there yet, but here are some YouTube video tours of the store:


----------



## The Other Owens Sister (Aug 30, 2014)

mikeerdas said:


> I've not been there yet, but here are some YouTube video tours of the store:


Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*Items and item numbers being sold at the HM store in MK?*

Have Disney Cast Member family and friends, and making up my Christmas list. Does anyone have a list of all, or most, items and item numbers for new HM merch being sold at Memento Mori, the new HM shop at the Magic Kingdom? The HM selection from the Disney Parks is grim (very limited) and I'm not grinning.... :-(


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I came across this thread , searching for a haunted mansion sign. Like outside the ride on the wall.

I saw them on e bay. but wanted to make sure I couldnt find these cheaper. 
didnt see it anywhere in the thread.

I did really like the plates. round with crest and the square with lfoor plans.

anyone know the prices on these???


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

any pricing info on the prop oriented things in the above video like the jar with ghost inside?
or 
the changing portraits
or
magic mirror

I see the plates but cant see the pricing..if anyone knows it??

it appears they have the sing I am looking for. hope they still carry it by the end on the month when I am there.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

icemanfred said:


> any pricing info on the prop oriented things in the above video like the jar with ghost inside?
> or
> the changing portraits
> or
> ...


I think the large plaques were, *gulp* $95 each! I got a 35% discount and tried to forget about the price, since I got two of them. Will look for pictures and pricing of the plates.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Item	Qty	Item Number	Size	Unit Price
HM Reproduction Entrance Pillar Plaque	2 $95 
Bookend Set (comes as a pair)	1 N/A	$39.95 
Bell Ringer Bat Stanchion Thingee	1 N/A	$14.95 
“Ghost Host” lenticular T-shirt; face changes as you move around it	1 LARGE	$24.95 
Die-Cast Metal Hearse Vehicle	1 N/A	$18.95 
Cast member male costume shirt, LARGE size LARGE	$24.95 
Room Key keychain	1 N/A	$8.95 
HM plaque keychain	1 N/A	$8.95 
Haunted Mansion Postcards	2 N/A	
Haunted Mansion Liberty Square Magnet	2 N/A	$3 
Cast Member Maid T-Shirt	1 LARGE	$24.95 


Here are some prices above. Sorry it didn't come out as a table; I copy/pasted from Excel. But yep, the HM entrance pillar plaques are $95 each. This was the "order" I placed with my cast member friend (who got me the 35% discount on everything).


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

icemanfred said:


> any pricing info on the prop oriented things in the above video like the jar with ghost inside?
> or
> the changing portraits
> or
> ...


The jars with ghosts--there are three around the store; a cast member was nice enough to point them out to me--are not for sale. Nor the magic mirror, or portrait of the woman with tarot cards that changes color every so often. They're just props. Interesting factoid is that, evidently, the daughter of Leota Toombs (the original Madame Leoto), did the video loop for the Magic Mirror. I waited and waited but never got a chance to include the mirror effect in video. But other videos out there on You Tube show it.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Actual plaque in front of the Haunted Mansion @ WDW:









Then the one for sale, mounted in the Memento Mori store. I bought two of these. Would have been nice if they displayed it against faux brick rather than plain white:









I haven't unboxed my pair yet or measured the actual size of the ones in the park. But they may be similar.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*Square / Rectangular Haunted Mansion Plates and price / bar code photos*

The ones I photographed were approximately $15, $13, and $11 each respectively. Photos may be out of order. Didn't take any photos of bowls. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beaver State Rich (Sep 7, 2008)

We were there in December and got 3 of the portraits done. We also got 2 of the Ghost Host shirts each, glassware and this baby pictured below. Let me tell you I have to give extra credit to the CM that day as she used about 50 plastic sacks, reams of tissue paper and about 5 boxes to pack the hat so it wouldn't be crushed on the plane ride home. 

It really turned out to be a fantastic experience as we had been crushed since the ride was down that week for maintenance. We are from Oregon so getting to Orlando is not something done on a regular basis (unlike our frequent trips to Anaheim). Well, they sprinkled some pixi dust on us and did a soft opening during the MVMCP. We rode it 5 times. The CM's took us aside after our 3rd re-ride and I of course had to dork out and show them my display video which is almost all HM. One of the CM's remembered us from the day prior during our massive spending spree at the store and they took us back stage. Best night ever. 

Biggest splurge was the litho however. 

[URL=http://s843.photobucket.com/user/beaverstaterich/media/20150306_1323271_zpsvxivyqga.jpg.html]

[IMG]http://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz354/beaverstaterich/20150306_1323271_zpsvxivyqga.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

As much as I love that haunted mansion plaque. Its so Iconic
The wall hanging is really catching up. I really like the look. 
They should have made all the stuff with the family crest w/o the haunted mansion written on it.
it would seem more authentic , for what they were trying to do.

the square plates are cool. i think they are dishwasher safe and microwave safe.
Unlike the family crest round plates. But those are the one I really like.
need to see more pics of them


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

so whats the size on the HM wall plaque?

I would have just worn the Hat on the plane!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Just ordered that black wall hanging.
disney store online had 25% off and free shipping on $100 or more. Ends sunday
One less thing to bring back.

btw , dont they ship from the park to home?


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I was so excited to go online and order the iconic plaque but they don't have it there


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

frogkid11 said:


> I was so excited to go online and order the iconic plaque but they don't have it there


I had the same response, and experience, frogkid....I rushed right out to find it on the site, looked all over the place there, and still came up completely empty.

However, I was able to find a link to it on the Disney store site with some external searching. It seems that the issue is that they underestimated demand, and sold out of the thing! 

Evidently, being out of it caused them to pull it from the list of HM merchandise inside the web store. However, if you click here, it should take you to the item's location. I've bookmarked it, and will be checking back periodically until they get it back in.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Defenestrator. I know that you can also call the Disney parks and they will check to see if an item is in the shops and they will ship it to you. My concern is that the physical stores don't honor the sale prices or offers from the web store. I'm going to Disneyland in May and will perhaps just pick one up then so I don't have to worry about shipping it home.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

As an update to my last post on the matter, the Haunted Mansion resin sign is (finally) back in stock online.

Available here (at least for now, anyway )


***EDIT- I just used Promo Code DMR15 at checkout for $15 off of the total, and free shipping.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad you were able to order this bad boy online! My two plaques from the Memento Mori store at the Magic Kingdom are still unboxed.



Defenestrator said:


> As an update to my last post on the matter, the Haunted Mansion resin sign is (finally) back in stock online.
> 
> Available here (at least for now, anyway )
> 
> ...


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a plaque like this but it has our family name on it. But I've always wanted a plain one. But the measurements say it's only 12" tall...is that right? Seems too small. Mine is about 2 feet tall and I was really hoping this one was around the same. It's heavy as hell too! Mike, can you confirm the size since you already have a few in hand? Here's mine:


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I was interested too until I saw the size...... 12"Hx8"W


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

HexMe said:


> I have a plaque like this but it has our family name on it. But I've always wanted a plain one. But the measurements say it's only 12" tall...is that right? Seems too small. Mine is about 2 feet tall and I was really hoping this one was around the same. It's heavy as hell too! Mike, can you confirm the size since you already have a few in hand? Here's mine:


Sure, no problem. Partially unboxed just now to check. Mine's approximately 22" tall:


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Mike! Disney should really correct their description on the website. 12" x 8" is a LOT smaller than it actually is. I'd really like to get one now that we know it's a good size. Thanks again Mike!


----------

